# N82 vs N79



## nikhilpai (Aug 28, 2008)

If you had to choose between buying a N82 and the upcoming N79, which would you choose?

I vote for the N79 because of the following positives over the N82:

+ Better keypad 
+ Better Looks (subjective)
+ Improved sound quality similar to N81
+ Better battery life
+ Better quality construction (will have to wait for the release to confirm)
+ Less weight and width
+ Navi wheel
+ FM transmitter (hope it is available in Indian version)
+ FM Radio RDS (not really that important)
+ Symbian FP2
+ 4GB card in the retail package

Negatives over the N82 are:
- No Xenon Flash
- Single CPU of 369 Mhz compared to N82's Dual CPU of 332 Mhz
- Lack of Graphics HW Accelerator
- Lack of TV out cable in retail package


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 28, 2008)

I vote 4 the N82 now coz Xenon flash is really important 4 me...However will still wait 4 the N79 2 launch and then compare it with N82 2 see which one will b better...Price will also play an important part in taking a final decision...


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 28, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> I vote 4 the N82 now coz Xenon flash is really important 4 me...However will still wait 4 the N79 2 launch and then compare it with N82 2 see which one will b better...Price will also play an important part in taking a final decision...



I wud buy the N79 even if it is about 2k more expensive..... which I think it will be.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2008)

I m all in favor of N79. The keypad is much batter then N82 & I can live with Dual LED flash. Even if it has 96 MB RAM & same speed as E51 it's enough for me


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2008)

nikeel said:


> If you had to choose between buying a N82 and the upcoming N79, which would you choose?
> 
> I vote for the N79 because of the following positives over the N82:
> 
> ...



OMG one more Nseries....Nokia doesnt sleep @ all...

Btw N85 is better in looks than N79

&  N79 is tri-band GSM 
but still time is there 2 release them in India..


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 28, 2008)

n79 is based on different chipset platform than n82 .. hence no omap 2420 chipset .. no graphics accelerator for n79..  i will still go for n82.. 

also, once u get used to that awesome xenon flash, u dont want to go back to led / dual led setup ..


----------



## Power UP (Aug 28, 2008)

N82 for me
Xenon flash + Graphics chip


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 28, 2008)

N82 is my choice

82 > 79 simple  hehe


_


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2008)

What difference in real life usage does that graphics chip makes? Is it useful & important even when not playing games at all.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 28, 2008)

Graphics chip improves Gaming and multimedia performance.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry,can't live without xenon flash and 3d chip.N82 for me.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 29, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Graphics chip improves Gaming and multimedia performance.



Inspite of the Graphics chip on the N82, its Gallery is still slow.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 29, 2008)

*translate.google.com/translate?u=*...okia-n85-n79.shtml&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ru&tl=en

go through the above link .. is the author saying that, dual led is stronger than xenon for short distances?


----------



## krates (Aug 29, 2008)

graphic chip is mostly used in games and only 3-4 games are there who uses that chip

well the game will even run on non chipped phones but will not deliver the same performance 

Well i will choose n79

There are more ++ in N79 then N82

N79 got the same speakers which N73 got 

Video recording with led flash

and much more

will be retailing less than N82

this is a competition like N82 with N95 lol


----------



## krazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> What difference in real life usage does that graphics chip makes? Is it useful & important even when not playing games at all.


The difference is the same that graphics card has over on-board graphics. Things like gaming, video playback, image viewing, camera and video recording performance is improved.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 29, 2008)

@ nikeel this is what the graphics chip does



krazzy said:


> The difference is the same that graphics card has over on-board graphics. Things like gaming, video playback, image viewing, camera and video recording performance is improved.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2008)

3D accelerated ngage games are coming soon.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 29, 2008)

Just installed _Futuremark's 3D demo_ on my N82

Only one word : *AWESOME *

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/609/nextgendemo1bx2.th.jpg*img397.imageshack.us/img397/9279/nextgendemo2ns4.th.jpg*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1231/nextgendemo3ev6.th.jpg




Ps Update : Just connect mobile to TV via Tv-Out and see the demo on ur _TV_


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol,you are too late.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 29, 2008)

lol , Seriously how the hell did i miss this one


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 29, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> *translate.google.com/translate?u=*...okia-n85-n79.shtml&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ru&tl=en
> 
> go through the above link .. is the author saying that, dual led is stronger than xenon for short distances?



Yes Yogi.... I read the same thing on mobile-review in which Elder stated that the N85's dual LED flash is better than the N82's Xenon flash for closer shots...


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 29, 2008)

I am not a gamer in any case.... so don't really need the graphics chip. Maybe I might miss it for watching a few videos, but its not too often that I watch videos on a mobile screen.
So the graphics chip makes no difference to me. And even for those who care about gaming, since the N79 supports N-gage gaming, it must be good enough to support N-gage games.

Whether dual LED is really good than xenon in close shots could be debatable. But having read Eldar's article, one can presume that the dual LED must not be that much behind the xenon. 

And even if it is, I would still get the N79 because for me a good keypad and decent battery life are much more important than xenon flash.... no doubt about that. To add to it, better looks, light weight, thinner and better sound quality. All these factors make it a winner.

Remember we are not comparing cameras.... we are comparing camera phones. And a 5 MP carl zeiss lens with autofocus and Dual LED is good enough for a camera phone. 

Xenon is important for a camera but so is optical zoom. Just for argument sake, say if tomorrow Nokia introduces a newer version of the optical zoom enabled N93 with a 5 MP cam, would you buy that phone? It would be better than the N82 in terms of camera but who would want to buy that big a brick. 

Extending the same logic further, just because the N82 is a better camera phone, I wouldn't buy it if on other so many fronts N79 is a better overall mobile. Those who vote for the N82 are just comparing the camera and are not thinking of a all round balanced converged device.

Just my own thoughts ! May not apply to everyone.

EDIT: Comparision updated in the first post


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2008)

Obviously N79 is a great phone but,we can't say it completely triumphs over N82.They are almost same but N79 has better keypad.It's a good buy if you don't care about xenon.I find N85 even better.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 29, 2008)

AFAIK; N79s gonna be expensive. I like FM transmitter feature which isnt there in N82; But more powerful processor, graphics and camera with fair enough music will do for me better. So its N82.  In looks N79 is better IMO but I dont care.
Though If I had that money; Id buy N85. Damn, the screen is a killer!!!  

PS: Ive been wanting to buy a lower-end ROKR E6 for quite some time, researching the things I can do by modding it.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 30, 2008)

nikeel said:


> I am not a gamer in any case.... so don't really need the graphics chip. Maybe I might miss it for watching a few videos, but its not too often that I watch videos on a mobile screen.
> So the graphics chip makes no difference to me. And even for those who care about gaming, since the N79 supports N-gage gaming, it must be good enough to support N-gage games.


Mobile gaming industry is an booming industry. Whether u game or not is totally irrelevant , as the majority of users do. Its all about a quick gaming session when ur bored.If the graphics look better than all the more better.
The upcoming N-gage will use 3d chip so not much future as a gaming phone for N79.

Its just like how after using Win Vista if u switch back to Win 98 , u will have symptoms 




nikeel said:


> Whether dual LED is really good than xenon in close shots could be debatable. But having read Eldar's article, one can presume that the dual LED must not be that much behind the xenon.


LED (or even dual Led) is still much behind Xenon flash & here's why



> Xenon flash provides 1000 time's greater brightness than typical LED's in consumer photography applications and enables greater than 100 times faster shutter speed and shorter exposure time than with LED's.
> *Xenon Flash technology provides a wider and more uniform light distribution than LED's as well as a color temperature closer to natural sunlight.*





nikeel said:


> And even if it is, I would still get the N79 because for me a good keypad and decent battery life are much more important than xenon flash.... no doubt about that. To add to it, better looks, light weight, thinner and better sound quality. All these factors make it a winner.
> 
> Remember we are not comparing cameras.... we are comparing camera phones. And a 5 MP carl zeiss lens with autofocus and Dual LED is good enough for a camera phone.


Ofcourse the features make it a good phone but not necessarily the best.

Weight & thickness: A difference of 17grams & 2x1.2x2.3mm  hardly matters much unless the user is extremely weak.

Sound quality: In the end most users will use 128K Mp3 and that itself destroys quality. So not much difference to be practical. Unless u use sennheiser top models u won't be able to make out the difference. On Ep630 which most will buy they will sound almost the same.

Keypad : One has to just get accustomed to the keypad. As i said before looks can be deceptive. And if u really want the best experience while typing u will need a QWERTY keypad.

Battery : N79 has a slightly better battery but N82 is no slouch either. It easily lasts 2 days with moderate usage.

Looks : Frankly when i first saw n79 , i thought it was cheap chinese phone. Looks are totally different for different viewers. Neither of the them is an phone like iPhone to be called an beauty by the majority.




nikeel said:


> Xenon is important for a camera but so is optical zoom. Just for argument sake, say if tomorrow Nokia introduces a newer version of the optical zoom enabled N93 with a 5 MP cam, would you buy that phone? It would be better than the N82 in terms of camera but who would want to buy that big a brick.
> 
> Extending the same logic further, just because the N82 is a better camera phone, I wouldn't buy it if on other so many fronts N79 is a better overall mobile. Those who vote for the N82 are just comparing the camera and are not thinking of a all round balanced converged device.
> 
> Just my own thoughts ! May not apply to everyone.


Dude both of them have almost similar features. N93 is too fat when compared to both of them. Ur logic doesn't quite fit in here. 

Even if they release an phone with almost similar features to N82 & N79 like for ex. N99 with an extra feature as Optical zoom then

A) If i already have an phone with 5mp cam with Xenon then i won't buy N99
B) If i don't have an phone then i will choose N99 , if the price difference between them is sensible.

And furthermore since N79 is a new phone it will be priced higher than N82, but after some time price of N79 will come down but so will the price of N82.
In the end both of them will around the same price region with not much difference.

Having led light during video recording is useful but frankly speaking people will prefer taking more pics than videos after all 1min video easily takes up 20mb space. And in mobiles space is always a scarcity. And the N82 takes pretty good video in night with its night mode. In total darkness led light videos will only useful for very close objects and will mostly have too much noise due to size of the lens.Having an Xenon flash eliminates most of that noise in pics.

And furthermore N82 can do Vga @ 30 fps while N79 can only do Vga @ 15 fps. So in the end videos taken with N79 will look an slideshow when compared to the N82's smooth Videos.

In the end both of them cancel each other out in Video recording but still N82 holds the edge with Xenon.

Fp2 which mostly eye candy can be achieved on Fp1 through themes and even Flash themes.The upcoming firmwares should incorporate transition effects as seen in N81. 

The other feature FM transmitter is controversial. Its banned in several countries. Even the N78 for india didn't have one afaik. And so getting N79 with FM transmitter is highly unlikely. 

See the thing is N79 is a good phone , having a few flaws but exceptional in none. Its more like an average good phone suited for an average joe.

Similarly N82 is also an good phone , having a few flaws but the features where it triumphs it blows the competition away. (lol this is almost sounding like iPhone )

It was awarded best 5mp cam award, has an dedicated graphics chip and atm the most powerful hardware in an phone from Nokia alongside N95 8gb.


And check out Jbenchmark results 

*www.jbenchmark.com/result.jsp

N82 is the top overall phone defeating every other mobile in the test


"Practically"
The features where N79 is better than N82, that u can easily adjust to.
But the features where N82 is better , N79 can't incorporate them.


But in the end no phone is 100% perfect so
as i always say this and will again......choose according to ur needs & preferences


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 30, 2008)

Power UP said:


> And furthermore N82 can do Vga @ 30 fps while N79 can only do Vga @ 15 fps. So in the end videos taken with N79 will look an slideshow when compared to the N82's smooth Videos.



N79 can record videos @30 fps just like N82..


----------



## girish.g (Aug 30, 2008)

great post dude.btw where did you get that game demo?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess we should wait for reviews instead of speculating


----------



## Power UP (Aug 30, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> N79 can record videos @30 fps just like N82..


lol i could swear that just a day ago it was stated 15fps in Gsmarena 

But still the rest holds true 



girish.g said:


> great post dude.btw where did you get that game demo?


Check ur pm

Ps. Just for the heck of it , installed it on N73me. 
      The demo won't even start


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 30, 2008)

Try this also. 

*lament-island.en.softonic.com/symbian

btw,where it is mentioned that N79 sq is similar to n81.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 30, 2008)

All this "dual led" setup is about n85 .. eldar has mentioned it in his preview ..its not about n79,although it has dual led flash as well. 

the question is which one to get ?  n82 or n85 .. 

between n82 and n79 ..n82 looks to be the winner ..

I am using n82 since december. Its a fantastic phone. But this n85 is looking hot as well. 
when it is releasing in india?  I guess it will be around 24k ..

*www.smape.com/en/reviews/nokia/Nokia_N85_N96-comp.html

read the mentioned delay for n96 ..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

N82 anyway anyday
Though I am interested in the Nokia N85


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 30, 2008)

So, its confirmed that indian version of n78 does not have fm transmitter? any n78 user over here ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 31, 2008)

N85 is a cool phone...But Is N85 a better phone than N82? What do u guys think?

Moreover, N85 will b way expensive than N82..So will it b a better value for money as compared 2 N82?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

N85 is my new favourite phone. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 1, 2008)

Xenon flash definitely seems better than dual LED flash... Its straight now...If ur preference is photos then u must definitely buy N82..Otherwise go for N79 which has a lot of advantages over N82..

Advantages of N79 over N82:
1. N79 will come with express covers...
2. Keypad seems 2 b better..
3. 4 GB card will b bundled.So u can store more..
4. Lighter (97 g) than N82 (114 g)
5. Slimmer (but not much of difference)
6. Will come with touch sensitive Navi Wheel which is missing in N82..
7. And the biggest of all - N79 has Symbian OS 9.3, Series 60 v3.2 UI (the latest of all)

But Guys tell me one thing - Will N79 b launched in black color? A black colored mobile looks elegant..I haven't seen photos of  N79 in black anywhere...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> But Guys tell me one thing - Will N79 b launched in black color? A black colored mobile looks elegant..I haven't seen photos of  N79 in black anywhere...


No I don't think so. The front of the phone will remain white while you can change the rear cover with any of the available colour options.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> No I don't think so. The front of the phone will remain white while you can change the rear cover with any of the available colour options.



This is a big disappointment...The white one will get dirty pretty quickly...Even scratches will also show up very soon...This is a small minus factor for the N79.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF!!! 

Old wine in  anew bottle.2 announcements by SE in a couple of days and a big announcement later this month.

G705-mid end phone with wifi and gps
W705-mid end walkman with wifi and gps
Hicaro- 8mp smartphone with 16 gb memory
W905-Full Touch UIQ walkman


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> This is a big disappointment...The white one will get dirty pretty quickly...Even scratches will also show up very soon...This is a small minus factor for the N79.


I just checked out GSMArena and there will be a grey version as well, i.e. the front will be grey. 

*www.mobilmania.cz/getfile.aspx?id_file=37132200

But contrary to what you believe, I don't think it'll be much susceptible to scratches (light colours hide scratches better). And since it is glossy, it won't be dirty as well.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> Old wine in  anew bottle.2 announcements by SE in a couple of days and a big announcement later this month.
> 
> ...



For ur kind information, this thread is related 2 N79 & N82...Don't go off topic by posts that r not related with the thread in any manner....Stay 2 the topic....U can start a similar thread for SE if u want....


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> For ur kind information, this thread is related 2 N79 & N82...Don't go off topic by posts that r not related with the thread in any manner....Stay 2 the topic....U can start a similar thread for SE if u want....



That's right. Its about time the moderators take a firm action against those hijacking threads with their fanboyism.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> Old wine in  anew bottle.


Hah! Look who's talking! SE is an all time champion in this 'Old Wine in New Bottle' formula. 

K750-W800-W700-W810
K790i-K800-K810
K770-T650
M600-W950-P1-W960
G700-G900
K550-W610-W660
Z710-W710
Z555-W380
W850-W830-W580-S500-W910-W760-W585
W880-W890
C902-W902

And many more. Do you want me to continue?  And you are accusing Nokia here. I hope you know that saying about people living in glass houses.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont get me started here...

I was talking of the design. Feature wise, there is a lot if diffence between the models you posted. Newaz...as i said, i dont want to argue with you over stupid points.

As per your idea I can simply jot down the N95 and the N82 and say that they are the same. You dont get me, do you...happing n00bing. . Me out of here.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I was talking of the *design*. Feature wise, there is a *lot if diffence* between the models you posted.




You were talking of the design?!? You said 'Old wine in new bottle'. Which is supposed to mean Nokia put the same features in a different design, which is not false. But to show that Nokia is not the one doing it, I gave you quite a long list of SE phones which are essentially different looking phones with the same features. And you are saying there is a *lot of difference* between them. Tell me about all the *lot of differences* between K750, W800, W700 and W810i for example. 

I guess when SE does it, they are different. But when Nokia does it, it is 'Old wine in new bottle'. Way to go naab. 

P.S.- Apologies to moderators for going frequently off-topic. But there are somethings which need to be taken care of properly and they had to be done then and there. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74.png


----------



## Edburg (Sep 1, 2008)

@dreamcatcher i understand your likeness towars SE....but please shut the hell up with your rants...everyone know which is the better company right now and which one went down in revenue due to lackluster performance...atleast keep your opinions on SE related threads only....

again sorry for being off topic


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool down guys. 

Anyways; as N82 has tremendous gaming possibilities; It should be possible to use a small controller with it; isnt it; a bluetooth controller? I mean using the keypad to play is so..  .. And as you can join it to a TV; playing games on it with a controller would rock!!  But sadly I am not aware of any such controller and hence I do not realize the need of a discrete graphics chip. Clear my doubts please.


----------



## krates (Sep 1, 2008)

gaming with not a very good keypad is a let down....



krazzy said:


> You were talking of the design?!? You said 'Old wine in new bottle'. Which is supposed to mean Nokia put the same features in a different design, which is not false. But to show that Nokia is not the one doing it, I gave you quite a long list of SE phones which are essentially different looking phones with the same features. And you are saying there is a *lot of difference* between them. Tell me about all the *lot of differences* between K750, W800, W700 and W810i for example.
> 
> I guess when SE does it, they are different. But when Nokia does it, it is 'Old wine in new bottle'. Way to go naab.
> 
> P.S.- Apologies to moderators for going frequently off-topic. But there are somethings which need to be taken care of properly and they had to be done then and there. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74.png



+1 ( kuch log bade se bada kaam ek +1 mein kar jaate hai )


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Cool down guys.
> 
> Anyways; as N82 has tremendous gaming possibilities; It should be possible to use a small controller with it; isnt it; a bluetooth controller? I mean using the keypad to play is so..  .. And as you can join it to a TV; playing games on it with a controller would rock!!  But sadly I am not aware of any such controller and hence I do not realize the need of a discrete graphics chip. Clear my doubts please.



*www.slashphone.com/nokia-zeemote-bring-controller-to-n-gage-and-s60-231370


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 1, 2008)

//offtopic

fine fine.I am sorry.Carry on.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is the proccy being used in N79? Does it have a better processor than N82????

And what will b the expected price of N79 on its launch??


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the proccy being used in N79? Does it have a better processor than N82????
> 
> And what will b the expected price of N79 on its launch??



Single CPU of ARM 11 - 369 Mhz
Source: *www.forum.nokia.com/devices/N79

N82 has a Dual CPU running at 332 Mhz.... so the proccy of N82 is better being a Dual CPU.

Expected price is 350 Euros. The E71 which was also announced at 350 Euros is selling for 20k. So the N79 should be 20k as well.... max 21k


----------



## mediator (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Xenon flash definitely seems better than dual LED flash... Its straight now...If ur preference is photos then u must definitely buy N82..Otherwise go for N79 which has a lot of advantages over N82..
> 
> Advantages of N79 over N82:
> 1. N79 will come with express covers...
> ...


Can't we get that latest symbian OS installed on N82?


----------



## Power UP (Sep 1, 2008)

N79 has the same processor found in many other mid range phones "ARM 11 369 MHz".

N82 on the other hand has "Dual CPU ARM 11 332 MHz".

So its quite simple that N82 has a more powerful processor.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 1, 2008)

mediator said:


> Can't we get that latest symbian OS installed on N82?



No this is not possible at all..

So, the N82's proccy is defintely better than N79's proccy and N79 is definitely gonna b priced more than N82..

This means majority of people will still buy N82 instead of N79 inspite of N79's better features in all depts. except camera...


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> This means majority of people will still buy N82 instead of N79 inspite of N79's better features in all depts. except camera...



Possibly. But I am one confirmed buyer of the N79.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> This means majority of people will still buy N82 instead of N79 inspite of N79's better features in all depts. except camera...


Nope....

My father will also be getting N79.....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 2, 2008)

What is the expected release time of N79 in India????


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

why are these two compared in the first place?

N82 should compete against N85

N79 should compete against N73.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> why are these two compared in the first place?
> 
> N82 should compete against N85
> 
> N79 should compete against N73.



yup...& major factor is the budget of the buyer also


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

eventually, N79 will be sub15k phone and N85 will be sub20k phone. 

N73 will be phased out as soon as N79 goes full throttle 

and definitely N85 will overshadow N82.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> and definitely N85 will overshadow N82.



But will N79 b able 2 overshadow N82 that remains 2 b seen.....


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> eventually, N79 will be sub15k phone and N85 will be sub20k phone.
> 
> N73 will be phased out as soon as N79 goes full throttle
> 
> and definitely N85 will overshadow N82.


 
'eventually' would be an year or two 

N73 might not be phased out soon.

actually N85 competes with N96 not with N82.. Nokia has delayed the launch of N96 so much to push N95 8GB. this move is now killing N96 even b4 its launch cos' N85 is much better.



_


----------



## Power UP (Sep 2, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> actually N85 competes with N96 not with N82.. Nokia has delayed the launch of N96 so much to push N95 8GB. this move is now killing N96 even b4 its launch cos' N85 is much better.
> _


+1 ^^

N85 is poised more as a good video phone with competition to N96 , while N82 is the flagship cam phone.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW!  nokia is competing with nokia itself .. where are the other cam-music phones from other companies?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 2, 2008)

N82 is still the choice of a majority of member but things may change with the release of N79...


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 2, 2008)

I know that many don't prefer white coloured mobiles.

But the N79 looks just awesome in white:
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/Nokia_N79-Hands-on_Preview.php


----------



## Power UP (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ The competition is created more due to consumers.

After all N85 is much more sensible buy than N96.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2008)

Choose your weapon.

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2008/09/nokia-n79-hands-on-where-no-nseries-has-dared-to-go.html


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Negatives over the N82 are:
> - No Xenon Flash
> - Single CPU of 369 Mhz compared to N82's Dual CPU of 332 Mhz


 What the hell is a Dual CPU and where did you get it from LOL


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2008)

*www.forum.nokia.com/devices/N82



> CPU:
> 
> Dual CPU
> 
> ...


----------



## aminsagar123 (Sep 3, 2008)

i am also thinking about buying n82.

any idea about the launch date of n79 and expected price ?


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

n79 for me


----------



## krates (Sep 3, 2008)

guyz when you will buy a phone of 20k will you not expect it to look quite cool ?

and N79 looks quite cool to me


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 3, 2008)

True....N79 definitely looks better than the N82..


----------



## aminsagar123 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nokia is expected to retail N79 for around -- Euro 350 (Rs. 22,540) while the N85 will cost Euro 450 (Rs. 28981).



desiibond said:


> eventually, N79 will be sub15k phone and N85 will be sub20k phone.
> 
> N73 will be phased out as soon as N79 goes full throttle
> 
> and definitely N85 will overshadow N82.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Sep 3, 2008)

aminsagar123 said:


> Nokia is expected to retail N79 for around -- Euro 350 (Rs. 22,540) while the N85 will cost Euro 450 (Rs. 28981).



N85 will b way out of my range then..


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 3, 2008)

aminsagar123 said:


> Nokia is expected to retail N79 for around -- Euro 350 (Rs. 22,540) while the N85 will cost Euro 450 (Rs. 28981).



That would be the MRP. The street price would be safely less by a couple of thousand in both cases.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2008)

Some additional Info about Nokia N79 as found on Forums.Nokia.com


> CPU:
> 
> Single CPU
> 
> ...



This site is claiming that Nokia N79 has 128 MB RAM

Well, 20k, 128 MB RAM, 5 MP camera, a good keypad...this looks like the next N73 ME in popularity,


----------



## aminsagar123 (Sep 9, 2008)

cant wait for n79. so i ordered n82 black. will get it 2day.


----------

